# Squirrel...



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

This guy was foraging on a tree in my backyard when I decided to take him out... He is now in the freezer. 

Slingshot: Hathcock Target Sniper

Ammo: 3/8's Steel

Bands: 25mm to 20mm Double TBG cut at 8.5''

Pouch: SuperSure

Distance: 20ft (approx.)

View attachment 46105


Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice...


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Another good job!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Nice shot! Whered ya hit him?


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Love the black uns.

iindivid,

with 3/8s steel I'm bettin the head.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Sooooo, CM ..... where are you buying your squirrels??? :stickpoke:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Weird squirrel. Almost looks like a small cat to me.


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

Come on dude, HOW is the mrs going to get any if you keep taking ALL THE EASY ones!

:neener:


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

If you carry on the way your going it won't be long before squirrels are an endangered species in Canada !


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

iindividual said:


> Nice shot! Whered ya hit him?


Headshot



August West said:


> Love the black uns.
> 
> iindivid,
> with 3/8s steel I'm bettin the head.


You're spot on August

I'm actually against (for the most part), in the use of 3/8's for hunting small game. There are a number of factors that were in place to allow me to do this ethically. I was in close proximity, and this was an "urbanized" squirrel. He wasn't moving on the tree in my backyard. I had a clear headshot, so I took it. Outside of that, I would rarely attempt such a thing.


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

man thats a nice tree rat for sure well done :thumbsup: :banana:


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

it looks like a little bean bag stuffed animal. nice shot and squirrel.


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Great shooting bud.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

It always surprises me when you post your set up, that sure is a lot of rubber for that little ball, absolutely not throwing off, it seems to be a perfect combo for you.

I am going to make up a set and shoot it over the chrony to see what the velocity is. For certain if I shoot it OTT I will need a padded glove.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

August West said:


> It always surprises me when you post your set up, that sure is a lot of rubber for that little ball, absolutely not throwing off, it seems to be a perfect combo for you.
> 
> I am going to make up a set and shoot it over the chrony to see what the velocity is. For certain if I shoot it OTT I will need a padded glove.


August, you are beating me to the punch on this one!!! I have discovered something strange, and I have intended to post this question to the forum in a separate thread... However, since you have a chony and I don't... maybe you can check for me.

Using this band set-up (as posted above):

25mm to 20mm Double TBG cut at 8.5'', draw to 31'' (approx. I can get Amy to double check my draw length)

I have observed, as the temperature gets colder where I live... my 10mm lead ball has decreased significantly in fps. *However*, I have noticed that the 3/8's steel shoots faster (same band set-up)!!

I have no ability to prove this as I don't have a chrony, but it's very noticeable to my eye. I'd be interested in trying to figure out the reasons why this would be...


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

August West said:


> It always surprises me when you post your set up, that sure is a lot of rubber for that little ball, absolutely not throwing off, it seems to be a perfect combo for you.
> 
> I am going to make up a set and shoot it over the chrony to see what the velocity is. For certain if I shoot it OTT I will need a padded glove.


"not thowing off"? What do you mean? Like with accuracy?? This was the exact same set-up I cut the card with!! 

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27742-shooting-video-for-graywolf-day-3-card-cut-again/


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Crac said:


> Come on dude, HOW is the mrs going to get any if you keep taking ALL THE EASY ones!
> 
> :neener:


He can shoot all the squirrels this year  I am not nearly confident enough nor accurate enough to try and take an animal yet  next year, when I have all my licenses, and a lot more hours practicing under my belt, those squirrels will be in serious trouble. not to mention rabbits, geese, ducks, and hopefully fingers crossed a deer


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

"Not throwin off", southern for, "no offense intended"


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

If you are saying that the 3/8s are actually shooting faster in the cold weather I would say it pretty much has to be an optical illusion because the lead is shooting so slow now? Just a guess but no way that I know of that cold bands will make any shot speed up.

I shoot 20mm to 15mm tapers and when I shoot 10mm lead it feels like I am dry firing my catty. LOL


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

August West said:


> If you are saying that the 3/8s are actually shooting faster in the cold weather I would say it pretty much has to be an optical illusion because the lead is shooting so slow now? Just a guess but no way that I know of that cold bands will make any shot speed up.
> 
> I shoot 20mm to 15mm and when I shoot 10mm lead it feels like I am dry firing my catty. LOL


I don't how, it doesn't make any sense I know... but honest to God. It looks as though with double TBG shooting lead in the winter here, it looks slower, same setup... double TBG shooting 3/8's steel looks faster then the lead. No clue if that is even possible. I may just ask the wife for a chrony for Christmas.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

3/8 steel weighs a lot less than the 10mm lead so it will always be faster but are you saying they are even faster in the cold weather? Or just that they are faster than the 10mm lead?

I am confused. LOL


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

August West said:


> 3/8 steel weighs a lot less than the 10mm lead so it will always be faster but are you saying they are even faster in the cold weather? Or just that they are faster than the 10mm lead?
> 
> I am confused. LOL


Crap, hard to explain. Okay. 10mm shoots at a certain speed in this weather, but the steel is shooting as though it's not even cold out... I need a chrony. Lol

Wife is signed in, this is Clever, not the Mrs.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

You will soon have enough furs for that new coat you have always wanted nice shooting


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

phil said:


> You will soon have enough furs for that new coat you have always wanted nice shooting


Wait to you see the video I'm uploading now!


----------



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

nice shot!


----------

